# getting image straight on mugs



## danchappers (Jun 22, 2009)

hello all,
I know its a bit off topic for this site, however Im looking to find out if anyone has any specific ways of getting their images straight on their mugs?

Regards
Dan


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

We just line everything up and tape it in place.
It might take a few to get your technique down.
I know they make jigs, but we neverused one.


----------



## fkane (Apr 29, 2009)

The way we get our sublimation transfers straight is to put horizontal cut marks in the file and have them print out on the paper. Then we cut the sheet at the cut mark straight across. We also place a vertical cut mark intersecting the inside edge of the horizontal mark. When we trim the transfer sides (vertical cut) any remains of the horizontal cut mark are sure to be removed. 

Now that the transfer is square we turn the mug upside down and place on table. Then place the transfer upside down against the mug and slide it down so it also rests on the table. Of course the vertical placement of the image to the rim of the mug must be in the file.

Paper use is higher but scrap mugs are rare now.

If you are having trouble following my explanation email me and I'll send you a file with the layout we use.

Kane


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

I usually just eyeball it using the straight paper edge - distance to the top or bottom of the mug.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Ditto on the eyeballing. I line everything up and tape in place, if it is off you can't tell. I have never had a mug that was crooked to the point where you actually picked up on it at first glance. 

Katrina


----------



## THX1138 (Aug 17, 2008)

we eyeball and use dyetrans tack spray


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

How do yo like the tack spray...
We were thinking about trying it.


----------



## Sports4Less (Jun 15, 2009)

I also eyeball mine, but try to cut as straight as possible. I still prefer tape on the mugs. I use the spray on everything else though. I use the one from Conde and it is pretty good.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Another eyeball here. I cut my paper 3 5/8" wide before printing, and then make sure the image is centered on the paper. I then make sure the paper is centered on the mug.


----------



## THX1138 (Aug 17, 2008)

the spray works good. spray the paper, not the substrate. keep the nozzle clean.


----------



## DiamondSu (Jul 18, 2009)

My 11oz mugs use a transfer size of 9 inches by 3.50 inches. I designed my own template and just keep everything within that area. I always cut with a guillotine cutter as I am sure of a straight edge to fit to the bottom or top of the mug dependent on what the pic/logo/text is sizewise. 

Can someone help though as my photo mugs are getting what looks like a fine line every cm or so. Not visible from a distance, but close up and scrutinized you can see them. Am I not using enough pressure med/hard or do I need to leave "baking" 190 deg celsius for longer 90 seconds? Colours are superb and the printed paper version does not have the lines! Any assistance greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sports4Less (Jun 15, 2009)

I use a mug press for about 4 or 5 minutes with the pressure very high so that I can close it but with a little effort and I have had excellent results. Try to increase your time and also your pressure and that should help.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

What Marcia said, at 205 deg. celsius. Also, have you cleaned the printer heads recently. Those lines you are talking about may be a banding issue.


----------

